# Looking for true APBT/AMSTAFF lines that throw thickness....



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

Searching for pure APBT/AMSTAFF lines that throw thickness, heavy straight fronts, great rear angulation, great headpieces, all the while maintaining great muscle mass and defintion! Any suggestions? Any pictures floating around that may match this description?


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

For show or just in general? We have been producing out of our boy stuff that you are looking for. You can always check out our website.


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

Bouncer with his littermates and mom 2006 photo, Chavez, who is the dog on the far right? 

and Michl R and Willywood, what do those names consist of?

Thanks.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

You might want to check out Castillo breed dogs at California Pit Bulls


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

My right?
That would be Jada that Taylor Made owns now.
Jade is the one that Malone kennels used to continue her line with Sierra
www.malonekennels.com

The Micl R and willywood old show lines.
here are some pedigrees look around alittle 
American Staffordshire Terrier: BISS, CH Michl R Justin Time pedigree information


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I recieved my Bouncer pup from Judy Malone 2 weeks ago and couldnt be happier.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

If you are going to get a dog with tons of amstaff blood in it anyway, you may as well go with a pure reg. AKC amstaff, as many of those breeders health test and show in conformation. Edelhaus (tenn)has some thick ones, too thick for me, but she does show and health test, and seems to know temperament. I also like Chronos kennel's dogs, and Kayo Kennel has a litter right now, out of a great male. For more correct dogs, there is always Whiterock(TX). I also know the lady from Ropen amstaffs, and she has some correct thick dogs.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, if I was going to get an AmStaff, I would give strong consideration to Kayo since she does performance sports with her dogs.


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Judy just dropped pups....females

CH MALONES DELIGHTFULLY LYLA 

X CH ROYAL COURTS WINNING COLORS

check out her website....all health tested HUGE pedigree


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm into old edge or old greyline they have great muscle while keeping the right look check our Green Leaf Kennels Chamber He's the sire to my male I am getting next month the Dam is from Soulja Kennels Apache


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Gaff dogs are pretty darn thick. If you do, go directly to Gaff Kennel.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

It surprises me to see how different the amstaf looks compared to the original pit bull dog
~~~sigh~~~~ but it does look like Gaff has the "chunky" Amstaf look to their dogs.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Judy also has a male bellymate of my pup who is very thick and I think will be very big. If I could I would of gotten him also. He is red nosed so only could be show UKC but I strongly suggest checking him out.


----------

